# nissan sentra problems



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

i recently purchased a 1997 sentra. it runs well but there were some problems i found as i drove it. first, when i move the car, i can hear a whisling sound in the right rear wheel. (is this because of the bearings??) second, my a/c works fine until today when i started the car today, i tried to put the fan on, it didnt turn on at all. it did not work for 1, 2, or 3, but when i went to 4 it started blowing air out. (i have no clue whats wrong with it, do any of you guys know??) i greatly appreciate all the help i can get. thank you.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

for your A/C part, its gonna be your blower resistor, an EASY thing to fix


for the wheel part.....it can be many things...check the bearings like u said, the shock might be shot, and the spring might be getting old causing it to squeel


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, search the forums for "blower motor resistor" and you'll find a lot of discussion on your fan problem.


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

thank you all for helping me. it took me a couple of mins to replace and everything is back to normal. thanks


----------

